# 2012 Model Full Re-Design?



## deepen03 (May 11, 2011)

Just wondering because this chassis was introduced in 2006 with the 07 Altima, so I think its time they re-design it. along with the Sentra. The designs are really getting outdated.

http://www.nissan-insight.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/2012-Nissan-Altima-images.jpg

I saw that.. looks like a G37/Altima in Japan. they should look towards that for 2012.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

That looks pretty sharp. 

It does remind me of the Infiniti sedans like the G37 or M35.


----------

